

Licence stupidity in 2011. - Garbage
http://www.progsoc.org/~wildfire/aum/2011/07/25#licence-stupidity

======
scottshea
Software licensing in general has always been problematic because people with
little idea of how the process works but a great deal of legal ego make
statements.

